# Burnaby Tapwater PH



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone in the Burnaby area noticed the tap water is ridiculously acidic? I filled a tank with tap water last night and tested it in the morning and it's reading 5.0 which is the lowest my test kit can read for. The day before it was 6.0 out of the tap and 5.5 in a tapwater tank. Is my test kit kicking the bucket? I don't have any buffering substrates or things in the tank that would be causing the ph to drop. Eco complete substrate, no almond leaves, nothing. 

Kind of worried about this. I added a few coral pieces to my HOB filter, so I hope that can stabilize the ph a bit. I'm not sure how well my shrimps are going to do with water like this.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hm, strange, last time I measured the tap water out the pH it was 7 but that was years ago...(brb)

edit: I was getting around 6.6 in south burnaby. The pH test is very finicky, when I tested customers water I could 6 trials and they would all be different.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

My south burnaby tap water is 6.0 months ago

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I thought we had neutral ph, too, but then I did a test and it was reddy-orange and I was very puzzled. I have aquasoil to buffer to 6.4 for the shrimp that need it, but I'm not sure what I can do to buffer up to 7. It'd be nice to just pick a substrate and not have to worry like I do with the aquasoil. I'd just like to have a more neutral ph for neos/tigers, as I've read they do poorly in acidic ph. Does anyone happen to know if neos and tigers do okay on amazonia?


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Havent tested since january but it was 7.3 for me then. (N. BBy)

sent from Samsung GS3


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in coquitlam and my ph is 6-6.5 our whole area is very low, its great for my rays but bad for peoples cichlids


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

In New West, right near Burnaby and last I checked my tap was around 6.5 I believe.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

Surrey Central is 6.0


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Can someone in Maple Ridge do a check....i haven't replaced my kit yet....


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

3 weeks ago I had 5.5 in Vancouver. I checked with 3 different tests b/c I thought I was crazy.

Just think we drink this acid...


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

My maple ridge ph is saying 8.0 .....can someone please verify...im kinda closer to mission though...


----------

